# Slingshot band and ammo



## Zashk (May 31, 2021)

Anyone use precise 0.5 yellow band and 6.35 steel ammo which taper is the best for target shooting 
My active band length is 140mm . Thanks u


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

If your draw length is about 70cm, you might start with a 14-10, or 14-9 taper. It should be very fast.

If your draw length is about 55 or 56cm, you might bump it up to 16 -12. That should be a long lasting set of bands with very good speed as well.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome .


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I use 15x10 .5 SS bands with ¼" steel. Very fast with a short draw leanth.


----------



## Eric in Kildare (Oct 30, 2020)

I've Precise 0.55 on an LT 20/15 cut with about 165mm Active length and to be honest its way too much for 6mm steel.

Tried 0.40 GZK cut 20/12 and its not bad.

Just after tying some Sumeike 0.45 cut 20/12 and it seems quite good - nice and fast with 6mm steel.

I have a chrono so at some point will test these (and a few other bands I have) for speed as well as draw weight and try get the ultimate speed to draw weight band.

Hope this useful.

Eric.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

There really isn't a best taper. I cut mine to fit each fork size and taper from there with up to 2 to 1 ratio mostly.

 Welcome


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome. I like mild tapers in the neighborhood of what Kawkan suggested.


----------

